

Ask HN: how do you manage todo-lists in a team? - sevilo

2 methods that I usually use<p>spreadsheet with list of tasks on google docs: probably not what a spreadsheet is intended for, people keep forgetting to fill things in and end up losing track of progress. But pretty quick and easy to setup one.<p>Trello: very complete set of functionalities, feels formal and engineering process oriented. Often would only use it for larger on-going projects, but feels overkill for a quick todo list during discussions.<p>what else do you use? anything you&#x27;d recommend, or have complains about?
======
ASquare
We use Trello for everything from managing development progress (big projects)
to individual tasks and to dos.

Have never felt for a moment that it's overkill etc for the day to day stuff
to be honest. Given how flexible Trello is, we've always felt that it's as
easy or complicated to use as you make it (which really is the key to Trello
in our experience)

~~~
sevilo
I was introduced to Trello by a friend during a 48 hour hackathon, it worked
well at the time as we had a lot of tasks from design, implementation to
project submission. Sounds like you're using Trello under a professional
software engineering context? (correct me if I'm wrong)

But from times I have these moments where I'm just discussing a school project
with my team, the project is probably due within the next 2 days or so. And
we'll say let's write down the list of stuff we need to get done and each
person take something. Given that the todo list will be discarded after a day
or two, it feels somewhat like hassle to set things up on Trello and ask
everyone to sign up/sign in; Especially when the list of tasks isn't big, and
the team size is also very small (3-4 people).

~~~
ASquare
How about using something like Google Tasks?
[https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/144246?hl=en](https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/144246?hl=en)

Just create a group calender and away you go.
[https://support.google.com/a/answer/1626902?hl=en](https://support.google.com/a/answer/1626902?hl=en)

This should also take away the need to sign up for a new service as its likely
that everyone has a gmail/google account.

